# Best oil to use for 140k 1.8t awp



## Jb20th015 (Oct 29, 2013)

I know this is a difficult question since there are so many different opinions and experiences but I just want to hear what everyone has to say. Hold on to your negative comments please. What oil would YOU suggest for a mk4 Gti with awp 1.8t motor at 140k miles?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

OW-40 Mobil 1. ~$25/5qts at Walmart, and either a dealership filter or a Mahle or Mann.


----------



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> OW-40 Mobil 1. ~$25/5qts at Walmart, and either a dealership filter or a Mahle or Mann.


And theres a $12 cash back from Mobil at the moment too.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

liqui-moly 5w40... we started carrying this line and have seen nothing but good from it


----------



## Terrorfear (Sep 1, 2015)

I use motul 5w40 180k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Shell Rotella T6 5w40 synthetic and Mann or VW filters.


----------

